# exhaust question



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

which exhaust should i use on a 200sx se-r with turbo? stroumung only makes a 2.25 inch pipe, and i need a 2.5 inch. will i have to make the piping myself and go with a muffler of my choice? i want it to have mandrel bends, but muffler shops only do crush bends... so what should i do?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> which exhaust should i use on a 200sx se-r with turbo? stroumung only makes a 2.25 inch pipe, and i need a 2.5 inch. will i have to make the piping myself and go with a muffler of my choice? i want it to have mandrel bends, but muffler shops only do crush bends... so what should i do?


Well, i believe stromung can make bigger, but its a special requestion. Andreas Miko makes really good exhaust. But you can also get a VRS (i believe they have 2.5" ones) or HKS.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i ordered 3 3" u bends and fabbed up my own downpipe and exhaust with a magnaflow muffler...kinds stock looking.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey, about the VRS exhaust, it is 450 for a stainless steel 3 inch catback.... one question though, does it come with a muffler? it is pretty cheap if it does include one.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> hey, about the VRS exhaust, it is 450 for a stainless steel 3 inch catback.... one question though, does it come with a muffler? it is pretty cheap if it does include one.


it should.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

$450 is cheap? i ordered my bends, muffler, and had it welded for...

bends and pipe-$100
muffler-$75
welding-$100

thats $275...saving $175 versus the VRS, and i have pride of knowing i built it myself. plus, the $175 can now be spent on something better, like a profec b! (which it did...)


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

what is profec b? also i can make the pipe no problem, but what about the bend over the axle... what should i use to go over that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

profecs a boost controller by greddy. just take the u bends to the shop...they can weld that bend up easy


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

but they would have to crush bend it right?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

no. you give them the u bends and they cut them and weld them over the axle


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

so what i do is basically by a straight pipe for the mid pipe, then 3 u bend pipes for the axle bend? also where did you get your pipes from? i want it to be stainless steel... i would get borla pipes, but their a gripload.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> so what i do is basically by a straight pipe for the mid pipe, then 3 u bend pipes for the axle bend? also where did you get your pipes from? i want it to be stainless steel... i would get borla pipes, but their a gripload.



i got the u bends off ebay...like $15 a peice for aluminized steel...basically as good as stainless....basically.

youll need only 2 u bends and about 6 feet of pipe.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i got the u bends off ebay...like $15 a peice for aluminized steel...basically as good as stainless....basically.


Not if you live up north where they salt the roads in winter. The salt will cause the aluminized steel to rust over time (well... a long time). Aluminized steel is fine otherwise. Stainless can always be polished to look as good as new. That will keep its resale value high. 

I got my 3" stainless cat-back with resonator and magnaflow muffler from Andreas Miko for ~$650, if I remember correctly. The quality is top notch. He also sells a cheaper aluminized steel version as well.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i was waiting for someone to say that....i understand about the piping difference...however, the price differnece isnt that much (atleast on ebay), and he could get stainless for only a few dollars more if he lives in an area where he thinks he might need it.


----------

